# Plano Pro Max Double Scoped Rifle Case



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

I used this case for 2 trips, and it served it's purpose well. It's dusty and has wear and tear courtesy of the airlines, but the rifles inside were well protected. I tried using it later for storage, but have moved on to a more permanent solution. Amazon lists it for $70, and you can look here for dimensions and features. I figure it's worth about 2 bills...you decide which. If they aren't the right ones I might end up calling one day asking to borrow it again.


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

sold


----------

